# Welches Niagara grape juice



## pizz65 (Oct 12, 2008)

Could anyone in the wine world tell me if I could use Welches Niagara Grape juice 100% to make a Niagara wine and if so how I would go about it.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes you can and you would do so by using this recipe.
Grape Wine from Frozen Grape Concentrate


----------

